# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Christelijk Algemeen Ziekenhuis Midden-Limburg (Campus St.-Ursula)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Christelijk Algemeen Ziekenhuis Midden-Limburg (Campus St.-Ursula)
Diestsesteenweg 8
Herk-De-Stad

Bezoek de website van Christelijk Algemeen Ziekenhuis Midden-Limburg


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Christelijk Algemeen Ziekenhuis Midden-Limburg.*

----------

